# pics of gunbenches



## bruce333

*work bench*



ridgerunner said:


> you guys might find this odd but, was wondering if anyone would post some pics of their work stations and
> toolboxes alike. i was wanting to get an idea of how i was going to set up my work station with limited space.
> thanks,
> ridge


Just an FYI

I merged my thread with yours. since mine was posted earlier the forum software puts all the posts from my thread first. 
I'd rather have your posts first, but don't see a way to do that easily without making a mess of it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Finally got around to making my gun cleaning/repairs bench. The only thing I had to buy was some screws and 2-1x4s for the rails. 
The rest of the wood I already had from shipping scrap at work. I used 7 ply mahogany veneer plywood for the shelf and top. 
It is glued and screwed together so it is very sturdy.


----------



## kev74

Very nice! :smt023

I also just finished building a new bench to accommodate the Lee Pro 1000 that Santa left under the tree for me. Cheapskate that I am, it was also built with salvaged scrap wood. I'll post a pic when I get a chance to dig out the door to the basement. We're supposed to get about a foot of snow tonight topped off with some ice in the morning - and the basement door is outside. 

...and, um... "Cuba" poster?? Viva la revolution! :mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333

Thanks. I must say, I was pleasantly surprised at how strong it is. I was a little afraid that it would be wobbly since it is only 3/4" wood throughout. It feels more solid than the steel shelves next to it.


kev74 said:


> Cheapskate that I am, it was also built with salvaged scrap wood. I'll post a pic when I get a chance to dig out the door to the basement.
> ...and, um... "Cuba" poster?? Viva la revolution! :mrgreen:


Cool! Maybe we can get a bench photo thread going.


----------



## kev74

Here's my new loading bench. Cheapskate that I am, I'm proud to say its all salvage wood and the screws were all left over from other projects. The only thing I bought for it was the 3 lag bolts for the press. I still want to make a shelf for the bottom and a pegboard back.


----------



## gmaske

Kev74
I see you have that most important tool on the face of the right hand side. Is that for long neck decapping? :mrgreen:


----------



## kev74

That long neck de-capper is used primarilly with my other workbench that handles other non-gun related tasks. It comes in handy to help keep the machinery lubricated when I'm taking care of tedious and mindless tasks (not reloading!!!). :smt023


----------



## Dsig1

I converted my old computer desk.


----------



## nky1129

Dsig1 said:


> I converted my old computer desk.


I had this exact desk a while back!


----------



## ridgerunner

you guys might find this odd but, was wondering if anyone would post some pics of there work stations and toolboxes alike. i was wanting to get an idea of how i was going to set up my work station with limited space.
thanks,
ridge


----------



## Dsig1

My setup is in my basement. An old computer desk. On the opposite wall (not pictured) I have a sturdy, lockable, fireproof, 4 drawer file cabinet for my ammo and a 4+ cubic foot safe on top for the guns.

Pictured is a tool area, reference/reading material, solvents and oils, magazines, holsters on the peg board and empty casings on the lower shelf.


----------



## kev74

Here's my reloading/gun workbench.









As for toolboxes, imagine a 2 unit black Craftsman set of boxes next to a red Home Depot bottom topped with two more sections of black Craftsman boxes (sorry, I don't have a picture handy). I keep all my tools that will fit in these boxes, so my mechanical, woodworking, electrical, etc. are all together but nicely organized.


----------



## gmaske

This is about to be remodeled somehow. I got another press to mount. Actually it's another Pro 1000. I gotta figure out a really cool way to swap them out and store the not in use one so it's ready to go when I am. The bench is made out of an aquarium stand.


----------



## ridgerunner

bruce333 said:


> Thanks. I must say, I was pleasantly surprised at how strong it is. I was a little afraid that it would be wobbly since it is only 3/4" wood throughout. It feels more solid than the steel shelves next to it.Cool! Maybe we can get a bench photo thread going.


i just started one hoping to get some insite on how i'm going to build my work station.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

The Gibsons are a good addition to your work area..heh I have a Pearl Export in my area :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske

DevilsJohnson said:


> The Gibsons are a good addition to your work area..heh I have a Pearl Export in my area :mrgreen:


We should get together.....meet ya half way :smt033

Actually those are my rescued Gibbie's. The one on the left had a broken neck right at the headstock and the one on the right I bought off of Ebay. The guy had stripped all it's parts off and pieced it out. The guitar it self was really rough but restorable. I had to bid on the dang truss rod cover to keep it correct. They don't make that one in repro. I did a total refinish on it. The hardest part was the friggin Gibson decal on the head stock. I went threw 3 before I got it right.


----------



## Wandering Man

This was taken when new.

It's a lot messier now. Sign of a happy bench!










WM


----------



## DevilsJohnson

gmaske said:


> We should get together.....meet ya half way :smt033
> 
> Actually those are my rescued Gibbie's. The one on the left had a broken neck right at the headstock and the one on the right I bought off of Ebay. The guy had stripped all it's parts off and pieced it out. The guitar it self was really rough but restorable. I had to bid on the dang truss rod cover to keep it correct. They don't make that one in repro. I did a total refinish on it. The hardest part was the friggin Gibson decal on the head stock. I went threw 3 before I got it right.


Bringing an old instrument back from the dead is a lot of fun and has it's rewards but it will put a few gray hairs on your head..lol.:smt082 I've done several old drum kits over the years just to see what they would sound like. My wife has an old Fender copy that was her Dads. she took it to a guy that spent a lot more than it was probably worth to restore it with all the original stuff. I'm still not sure who made it..she can't remember anymore.:smt022 But the action is awesome and it really has a cool sound that you don't hear a lot on newer guitars. Here's a pic of it sitting with my latest Pearl kit. she made me take a few cymbals down saying it was too much. And I have no idea why the china is turned around :smt082 The yellow one is hers. the Bass she got me for Xmas a couple years ago. It's a cheap Rouge bass. Told her I didn't want a better one until I actually got to being able to play it a little better. I am looking at a Gibson Explorer bass though:smt023. 








I've spent my life wanting to play drums in a guitar band. But that was years ago. I still get back there a little. It's the next best ting to shooting :smt023 Actually broke my 18" crash a while back. I guess I'll haev to dig a few more out of the cases..heh


----------



## DevilsJohnson

The Drum pic is a little older. I'll have to gig out my digi cam can get one with the bench too..lol..It's to the right a few feet :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske

DevilsJohnson said:


> I've spent my life wanting to play drums in a guitar band. But that was years ago. I still get back there a little. It's the next best ting to shooting :smt023 Actually broke my 18" crash a while back. I guess I'll haev to dig a few more out of the cases..heh


Yep! Same story.....I'm to old and my hands are to stove up now :smt022
Gettin old sucks!


----------



## Redwolf

The one we use at home and a temp I have with me


----------



## benzuncle

Here's my Man Cave. it's located in the corner of the Warden's sewing room; we have an arrangement...









The bucket on top stowes my Thumler Tumbler Kit for use in the utility room.


----------



## bruce333

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16867

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=12735

There are a couple of other threads out there also, but the photos are no longer hosted at photobucket.


----------



## Wandering Man

Here's another link:

Charlie's Man Shack
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13112

It's worth visiting his manshack, but I think Charlie charges for a full tour now.

And here was 2400's bench:










I think the rest of the photos have been removed.

WM


----------



## Baldy

Here's my bench back when I had two presses. Now I just got the 650 Dillon.


----------



## JeffWard

Baldy,

A Kimber Team USA Gold Match in your avatar???

Sweet.

Jeff


----------



## bruce333

updated a little


----------



## kev74

My reloading bench is growing! I've added a shelf underneath, a peg-board back a couple of lights and a small single stage press.


----------



## RustyFN

Still a work in progress.













































Rusty


----------



## tekhead1219

*Tekhead's Workbench*

Alrighty guys...took some time but finally got it figured out.  Here is what mine looks like.

Closed up and idle.
That's a Lee Pro 1000 .45 ACP reloader on the left and a Lee pro 1000 9mm on the right. :smt033










Opened up to show storage.










Showing bottom shelf stuff.


----------

